# Intel HD Audio [Acer Aspire 5720G] -> SOLVED

## aster_x

Hi!

I've got a trouble with my laptop. 

I use: linux-2.6.23.8, snd_intel_hda + alsa-driver (1.0.15), CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

lspci | grep Audio

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SND

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_XRUN_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK=y

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5530=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SOUND

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

After all, I get device /dev/dsp appeared and can change volume via alsamixer, but there is no sound   :Sad: Last edited by aster_x on Fri Jan 04, 2008 3:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anaki

Hi!

Check this  :Smile:  : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-613481-highlight-alc883+headphone.html

----------

## aster_x

I've read link you posted and now:

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SND

```

# CONFIG_SND is not set

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SOUND

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

cat /etc/make.conf

```

...

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

...

```

emerge alsa-driver alsa-utils

modprobe snd_hda_intel

I've tried (/etc/modules.d/alsa):

```

options snd-hda-intel model=auto

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack

options snd-hda-intel model=acer

```

Still no sound  :Sad: 

----------

## OmSai

Yeah, you've set your kernel options correctly

What happened when you used `alsaconf` to detect your driver?

Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide

Follow that guide carefully.

If you still don't get sound, please post the output of aadebug

----------

## aster_x

 *om wrote:*   

> Yeah, you've set your kernel options correctly
> 
> What happened when you used `alsaconf` to detect your driver?
> 
> 

 

It says: yeah, i've found intel-hda sound card, lets configure it and save configs.

After all still no sound.

I've read Ubuntu topics with the same trouble and found "solution": get ubuntu kernel patches and then rebuild kernel.

*gone to test*

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

What programs are you using to test sound? I'm working on my hda intel audio myself, and for me, I wasn't getting any audio in audacious because in Audacious's preferences, I hadn't set the audio right.  :Razz: 

----------

## ctgmao

Hello

Check whether the program you are using requires OSS, if that mark will require kj

```
CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y
```

If he does not certain brand in the kernel without being as module, but as permanent.

----------

## aster_x

I test sound using mplayer:

mplayer /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav

----------

## OmSai

 *aster_x wrote:*   

> I test sound using mplayer

 Mplayer sources many audio and video codecs.

Try using aplay instead.

----------

## rrbrussell

use alsamixer to make sure that the volume for the pcm, and main channels is turned all the way up.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

^^ I wouldn't turn it ALL the way up, as that will be REALLY loud and can damage the speakers (in the long run?) Around 50 range is better. turn it up if you hear nothing, but turn it down afterwards.

----------

## pjj

I got the same laptop as you and can't get my sound working, using ubuntu on my laptop now, can you link me the information about the ubuntu patches you were talking about earlier?

----------

## pjj

I got it to work now, somehow following the guide linked in the 5720g wiki made it work.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5720G

----------

## aster_x

 *pjj wrote:*   

> I got it to work now, somehow following the guide linked in the 5720g wiki made it work.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5720G

 

Please, show me your:

1) /etc/modules.d/alsa

2) /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base

----------

## pjj

hm in ubuntu I don't even seem to have /etc/modules.d, the only file I had to edit was the alsa-base one, where I added the last line of the file, here it is 

```
# autoloader aliases

install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0

install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1

install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2

install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3

install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4

install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5

install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6

install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules

install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }

install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }

install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }

install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }

install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules

install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }

install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)

install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;

#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for

#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware

install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0

options snd-bt87x index=-2

options cx88-alsa index=-2

options saa7134-alsa index=-2

options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2

options snd-intel8x0m index=-2

options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2

options snd-usb-audio index=-2

options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2

options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2

# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci

options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388

options snd-hda-intel model=acer
```

I hope it helps

----------

## aster_x

I haven't done anything spesial today - just got latest portage and made `emerge --update --deep world`.

and... IT WORKS!   :Razz: 

Here're my working configs:

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

```

cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base

```

options snd-hda-intel model=acer

```

kernel .config is the same (see top of the page).

----------

